# Hurghada today



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hundreds of protesters in Hurghada blocked several main squares on Tuesday using iron barricades and burning tires.

The demonstrations were prompted by burial of young man Tuesday, who died in a fight over money between the owner of a property and the person renting the space.

The family of the victim held banners, demanding justice and retribution for his death.

Protesters barred vehicles from passing through al-Saqala, al-Arousa, Aka and al-Dahar Squares as well al-Sheraton al-Siyahy and al-Sayadin Streets. They also barred people from entering or exiting the city's marina.

Mohamed Attiyat Allah, the Wasat Party's secretary in Hurghada, said quick justice would resolve the issue after police failed to convince protesters abandon their sit-ins.

Hundreds block Hurghada streets, squares over man's death | Egypt Independent


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have seen via twitter that its very serious. I do not know the circumstances but too many landlords are getting away with making their own rules and we cannot do anything about it. We have a wonderful property but have a constant rocky road with our developer changing its rules on a daily basis and never feel comfortable and they are always developing ways asking for more money which you had no prior notice and if you do not pay they cut your services off. In the UK they would not get away with it.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

All resolved now and streets open.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of tyres burning in El Gouna at the moment but that is because of the swarm of locusts!!


----------

